# Queensboro Bridge & the Roosevelt Island Tramway, NYC



## editor (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been slowly working my way over every bridge out of Manhattan - I've been across the Manhattan Bridge, Williamsburg Bridge, the George Washington Bridge and the Brooklyn Bridge, and a while ago Eme and I finally got to  walk over the Queensboro Bridge (aka the 59th Street Bridge) on our way  to the P.S.1/MoMA Contemporary Art Center.

Here's some pics:































More: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/queensboro-bridge-roosevelt-tram-nyc.html


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent shots!  

I'll be in Queens soon and that gallery is one place I have already planned to check-out.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Excellent shots!
> 
> I'll be in Queens soon and that gallery is one place I have already planned to check-out.



You wont be able to do the Roosevelt cable car thingy tho as its closed for a major refurb!

Its and experience not to be missed if ya get the chance another time tho, eerily slow paced compared to the hustle and bustle you associate with Manhattan.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Excellent shots!
> 
> I'll be in Queens soon and that gallery is one place I have already planned to check-out.



When you gonna be in Queens there's gonna be a few urbs in NY in April/May, in fact Moonsi til vacates the room and we move in!


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be there mid-late May.  Should have been there this week but we had to shift the dates.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 16, 2010)

Beaten to it by 1927, but I was about to post that the tramway is out of action until September 2010 (at least):
http://rioc.ny.gov/TramMod/overview.htm


----------

